

IPad Dwarfs Rivals On The Web, Surpasses Linux - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/7725/business/ipad-dwarfs-rivals-on-the-web-surpasses-linux

======
drdaeman
Isn't the title comparing apples to oranges?

~~~
bradleyland
It's not a comparison so much as it is a frame of reference.

------
dolvlo
This makes me sad.

~~~
dpritchett
Since launch the iPad has been far and away the best tablet experience
available for $499. That doesn't mean commodity Android devices won't eat its
marketshare inside of five years.

All we're seeing here is confirmation that there's a market for affordable web
consumption devices that are more comfortable than a netbook.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
I actually don't think there is much of a market for tablets right now. I
think there is a market for iPads. People don't say, "I want a tablet and the
iPad is the best one". They say "I want an iPad".

Perhaps as people's computers get old they will seek to replace them with only
a tablet. When/if that happens alternatives to the iPad will be a bigger
market (that doesn't mean the iPad can't still be dominant).

I don't think this will have any effect on the proliferation of tablets. It's
obvious that they will be around and companies will continue to go after
market share.

